# Opinion: Floor scrubbing machines



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think I want a floor scrubbing machine like a Hoover FloorMate that wet brush cleans the floor and then suctions up the water. However, I didn't realize how many models were available. :help: 

My questions are: do you have one (which brand/model), do they do a good job, ie. better than a regular mop, comparable to, or better than, on your knees with a scrub brush? I have older embossed vinyl in the kitchen and bathroom, dogs, and lots of dirt being tracked in- will these machines do a good enough job to justify the price?

Thanks for your help.

Stacy


----------



## BertaBurtonLake (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a hoover floormate and LOVE it. I don't know exactly what model it is, but I got it at Sam's. It came with a tile/grout cleaning kit.

I have ceramic tile in the bathrooms and utility room and sealed hardwood everywhere else. It cleans all of that so it looks like it is brand new. It also has a "wet pickup" setting so if something gets spilled you can just suck it all up off the floor, a real live saver when the youngest dd drops an entire pitcher of lemonade on the floor LOL.

Good luck with your decision, but IMO if you get a Floormate, you can't go wrong.

~Berta


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

I had a Floormate but didn't like it. It would probably have worked great if not for all the pet hair (dog & cat) that bogged it down. The little dirt cup filled up too quickly and then stray hair wrapped around the brushes. Course, I do have long haired pets...I ended up donating it to Goodwill.


----------



## BertaBurtonLake (Apr 19, 2005)

I always vacuum BEFORE I use the floormate.

~berta


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Berta, can you check the model that you have, please? I really think I want one and I'd like to get a good one.

Thank you, 

Stacy


----------



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

I have the Hoover SpinScrub -model H3000 and really like it. I went to the Hoover website and looked at the others and mine seems to be the basic model. It's not as wide as the others so it fits nicely in the closet. It also vacuums and scrubs the floor. 

I have had no problem with pet hair-- 2 kittens and a german shepherd/husky mix dog-- but I do sweep really good first. 

And I have noticed if you use it every week, it takes no time to clean the floor.  I can do my 15' x 30' floor in about 20 minutes.

BertaBurtonLake-- Do you have special brushes for your ceramic tiles and hardwood floors that you interchange? And what do you put in the water to clean with?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I have one--absolutely love it. We too have older embossed vinyl flooring in the kitchen that didn't get clean with a mop so required scrubbing on hands and knees. I have arthritis in both and a bad back so the job was torture. I vacuum very well before I use it (a long haired cat, a German shepherd, a terrier mix and with the hot weather, our two older Great Pyrenees are also inside during the day), I spray the cleaner on the worst spots to get things started.

I did use the cleaning solution that came with the machine then when I went to buy more, I noticed the label included a warning that California considered some of the ingredients carcinogenic. I opted for Murphy's Oil Soap which is cheaper, more readily available and works very well.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

special-k said:


> I have the Hoover SpinScrub -model H3000 and really like it. I went to the Hoover website and looked at the others and mine seems to be the basic model. It's not as wide as the others so it fits nicely in the closet. It also vacuums and scrubs the floor.
> 
> 
> > Yea buddy! We just picked up one of this at Goodwill for $12!!! I was thrilled when I saw it.. and even more thrilled with its price! It was incredibly filthy, like someone had sucked up hair from a beauty salon and then let it dry inside.... But a screwdriver, pair of scissors , toothbrush and dishsoap, and one hour later I had a perfectly clean, working machine and I am thrilled!!
> ...


----------

